# Breeding Eastern Indigo Snakes?



## Ultimate Instar (May 19, 2003)

O.K., I'm being lazy because I haven't done a web search, but does anyone have any info on breeding eastern indigo snakes (Drymarchon corais couperi)?  I own an adult female and a friend recently purchased an adult male.  I suspect that it is too late to try a breeding attempt this year but I would like to start preparations for next year, i.e. feeding her heavily, etc.  I'd appreciate any comments or websites with good information.
Thanks,
Karen N.


----------



## Phillip (May 20, 2003)

*Sites to help you...*

They aren't the easiest thing to breed but are far from impossible and well worth the effort.    A couple of sites that can help you out are   easternindigo.com   Robert Seib has this site and he is pretty much the man currently on breeding these beasties.     Another good site with all the info you could want is  indigosnakes.com     Also  you got any pics of it?  If so share with the class as they are fantastic snakes. Love em myself just haven't ever bit the bullet and paid the hefty coin for them but have always had them on my list of wanted stuff.

Phil


----------



## Doug H (May 20, 2003)

Kingsnake.com has a Indigo forum. This was actually my first snake to breed.they are winter breeders. Put them together in late nov- dec. its important that the female is of very good size ,because they lay huge eggs and some breeders have problems with egg binding. So a big 6'-7' female would be good.
After copulation I would feed my female turkey necks. Perfect because its right around thanksgiving, for extra calcium. The eggs ,hatch after *90* days ,very important also is to incubate them at under 80* I used 75-78 degrees. People have experienced kinked spines if incubated at normal 80* temps.
Good luck. Indigosnake.com has a list of breeders.


----------

